

The smell of Christmas  - Aurametrix
http://olfactics.aurametrix.com/2011/12/smell-of-christmas.html

======
mattdeboard
Maybe I've had too much "egg nog" (read: Wiehenstephaner heff) but smelling
too many apples leads to runny stool?

